# Wood Pellet Bedding?- does anyone use it?



## K27 (15 July 2008)

I am thinking of looking into trying this as seems much more economical than shavings- do any of you use it and is it any good?.

I know that theres Aquamax and Woody pet, Natures Best etc- but I heard about one a while ago that comes in a clear bag with yellow on it and its about 3.50 a bag- does anyone know what it is called?!...

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## fabscd (15 July 2008)

Hate it!...sorry that wasn't particularly tactful! the only benefit of this type of bedding is that it is very easy to muck out, does not take any time at all to do. However...It is very dusty if allowed to get dry and is not easy to keep clean unless you really keep on top of it. If it stays damp it is not so dusty so fine in the winter but when it dries out in the summer it is a nightmare and everything gets covered in a fine coat of dust, with dirty horses the bed is permanently dirtyish and smells, with very clean ones it stays dry and very dusty, then every time you move a forkful it flys everywhere, sorry i cant be much help on the brand name you are after


----------



## K27 (15 July 2008)

Thats fine- thanks for your honesty Brendud! I do like them to have clean thick beds that is clear from dust as I have allergies and also hayfever which is why I'm doing some research! - I think it might be that I stick with the Bedmax!


----------



## Baydale (15 July 2008)

I've got Woodypet down in 8 boxes and it's brilliant. If it gets at all dusty in the summer I just put more water on; it doesn't smell, even with the dirtiest horses (and believe me, we've got some huge and very dirty hunters on it!) I find it very economical and very quick to muck out, and it doesn't stick to everything like shavings do. All this is just my humble opinion though, having used it for over a year now.


----------



## Bosworth (15 July 2008)

I have used Aquamax, Woody pet and Natures best for over 15 years  - and I have to say the Nature's best seems the best. I love it - have 12 horses on it on my yard. Not dusty - doesn't smell if you muck it out correctly. Very quick to muck out and it rots to a black powder on the muck heap so people love to take my muck heap away. Would never go back to shavings or even contemplate straw. I do have rubber mats though but would have them with watever bed I put down.


----------



## Spyda (15 July 2008)

I used them last year over my rubber mats. Easy to muck out because they turn to powder which falls through the shaving's fork really easily when sifting out the poohs, but I found it too dusty plus I was having to put down a couple of sacks a week in each stable to keep them half decent.  My horses are only in at night.  Have switched back to a shavings and Megazorb mix.


----------



## RachelB (15 July 2008)

Dusty, makes me sneeze, makes me smell - but it is very absorbent, very economical, very quick to do, relatively cheap...
I wouldn't use it because of the dust issue personally, but then I have experience of horses with respiratory problems so may just be paranoid


----------



## Thistle (15 July 2008)

I have used Woody Pet/Aquamax for about 4 years with mats and love it.

I tries the ecowood fuels stuff and found it dusty, OK in winter though and cheaper.


----------



## Booboos (15 July 2008)

I have used WoodyPet and then Aquamax for the past 5 years and love it. I use it with rubber mats and have a small amount in the middle of the stable to catch the urine (yes, all four horses pee over it, don't ask me how, they just do it!). I don't find it at all dusty, two of my horses have allergies and do better on it, it's very quick to muck out and the muck heap is tiny. It does take a little while to figure out how to work it though as it is quite different from anything else. You need to work out how much wet to leave in so that you can 'make' more bedding with the new stuff (if you take out too much it's too dry and does not disolve the new pellets, and of course you don't want to leave in too much - I hate deep litter beds). If you don't use it in the summer you can bag it and put it down again in the autumn.


----------



## Tiggy1 (17 July 2008)

Where do you get it from?


----------



## 2021 (17 July 2008)

I use woodypet and have a livery/competition yard and we ae all on woodypet. Its easy, quick cheap! We are saving so much more money. Cant fault it. Woodypet have a website you can get the number from there


----------



## davidoricardo (18 July 2008)

Got to be Aquamax, its pure white pine, some of the other bedding has sawmill WASTE. It's also cheaper, google horsezz for the best price


----------



## pollypt (15 November 2008)

Are all the wood pellets the same, are they they same ones they use for burning?


----------



## corriehorse (15 November 2008)

Another vote for woody pet, PROVIDING ITS USED PROPERLY!! Had a horse on working livery where i worked on it with VERY small bed and everybody hated it because of how it was kept, but i was open minded and given the remaining when the horse left yard and very promptly ordered more and nearly 8 months later still going and getting a lot of intrest from felow liveries at new yard. Also, don't know if its all dispatchers or just my local one but currently doing 2% discount for payment within (i think) 10 days of ordering


----------



## pollypt (6 December 2008)

Ive been using wood pellets from Liverpool Wood Pellets, which Im told are exactly the same as woody pet and natures best, very good product, price and service.


----------



## vigoureux (3 January 2009)

Have you tried Corley Bio-Wood, advertising on Horse and Hound business finder? There coming up cheaper than Liverpool Wood Pellets.


----------

